# String orchestra



## mtmailey

I see mostly posts about full orchestral music but not much about string orchestral music.


----------



## Novelette

Mendelssohn's String Symphonies are especially magnificent, in my opinion.


----------



## Feathers

Novelette said:


> Mendelssohn's String Symphonies are especially magnificent, in my opinion.


Agreed! They were the ones I had in mind when I voted. Incredible early works!


----------



## KenOC

I'm fond of the string orchestra arrangements of a few of Shostakovich's quartets. Less fond of the Beethoven ones...


----------



## ptr

What are there not to like?

Can You please point a (Original) work for String Orchestra that is not likeable! I'm not sure that I've ever heard one... 

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

ptr said:


> Can You please point a (Original) work for String Orchestra that is not likeable! I'm not sure that I've ever heard one...


Good point. I can't think of any.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> How can anyone not love this?




...............


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like the format - serenades by Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, and Mozart are my more obvious choices, plus later works by Bartok (Divertimento), Tippett (Concerto for Double String Orchestra and Fantasia-Concertante on a Theme of Corelli)), Stravinsky (Concerto in D) etc. I like the occasional arrangement as well - Schoenberg's Verklarte Nacht, Tchaikovsky's Souvenir de Florence (both originally for string sextet) and the ubiquitous Barber Adagio spring to mind.

Just to balance things up, I also like orchestral works for winds only.


----------



## DrKilroy

RVW - Tallis Fantasia. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## aleazk

Of course!:


----------



## Sonata

I have to agree with the consensus on Mendellsohn's string symphonies. It took me awhile to warm to them, I didn't have an easy time with the purely string medium previously. But now I like them a lot as well as his concerto for piano and string symphony for that matter!


----------



## Vaneyes

Much pleasure to be had in this discipline from Corelli, Vivaldi, CPE Bach, Mendelssohn, Grieg, R. Strauss, Barber, Britten, Delius, Elgar, RVW, Myaskovsky. :tiphat:


----------



## Celloissimo

I play in a string orchestra, hence I might end up being a bit biased. XD


----------



## TrevBus

To be honest I don't dislike all string orchrestral music but as a whole, not to fond. The sound to me can be grating, dry and dare I say it; boring. That is why I am the only no vote so far.


----------



## davinci

What about Bernstein's Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16 with the Vienna string section? I have mixed feelings about it; I admire Lenny for his attempt, but I prefer the actual quartets.


----------



## KenOC

davinci said:


> What about Bernstein's Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16 with the Vienna string section? I have mixed feelings about it; I admire Lenny for his attempt, but I prefer the actual quartets.


Agree. The late Beethoven stuff is best in a quartet. I have this album and never play it.


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's hard to ignore the beauty of Tippett's _Double Concerto_, here's the _Adagio_ from this work:


----------



## Weston

davinci said:


> What about Bernstein's Beethoven: String Quartets Nos. 14 & 16 with the Vienna string section? I have mixed feelings about it; I admire Lenny for his attempt, but I prefer the actual quartets.


I like them in that format. They are almost like new symphonies. In ensemble the strings have a softer less grating timbre which I find appealing. But I enjoy them in their original context too.

The two Ernest Bloch Concerti Grossi for string orchestra are amazing. Well, I know of only two anyway.


----------



## Neo Romanza

Anyone who votes against string orchestral music needs to get their ears checked and their head examined while they're getting things checked out. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Elgar's Introduction and Allegro for Strings
Elgar's Serenade for Strings
Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis

A form of Holy Trinity for me.

This was one of the first CDs I bought. And it is still one of my most listened to. 
If anyone says they don't like String Music, they should seek this CD out and have their minds well and truly changed.


----------



## DrKilroy

I forgot about a very important composition - Stravinsky's Concerto in D!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## TrevBus

Neo Romanza said:


> Anyone who votes against string orchestral music needs to get their ears checked and their head examined while they're getting things checked out. That's all I've got to say.


I did and so far everthing checks out fine. Sorry, still not "my cup of tea".


----------



## Ingélou

The downsides of being more-than-a-little ignorant about music are that you miss a lot, you can't follow the discussions on TC properly, or (often) contribute, lest you embarrass yourself. 

The upside is that every day is a new first. Today I sampled my first & utterly gorgeous slice of Tippett.

Thanks, Neo Romanza!


----------



## TrevBus

Ingenue said:


> The downsides of being more-than-a-little ignorant about music are that you miss a lot, you can't follow the discussions on TC properly, or (often) contribute, lest you embarrass yourself.
> 
> The upside is that every day is a new first. Today I sampled my first & utterly gorgeous slice of Tippett.
> 
> Thanks, Neo Romanza!


Well, that is certainly one theory. Here is another one. How about one likes or dislikes what he or she does or doesn't according to their own tastes.


----------



## Ingélou

TrevBus said:


> Well, that is certainly one theory. Here is another one. How about one likes or dislikes what he or she does or doesn't according to their own tastes.


What 'theory'? I have listed several strands of my own experience.

Of course I like what I like - I am not a person who pretends - but I can only like what I know, so I can't join in discussions when the composer is unknown to me, or when the thread is about theory, which I can't hack.
Sorry, but I don't understand your point.


----------



## Sudonim

I like these:


----------



## KenOC

Has anybody mentioned Grieg, "From Holberg's Time"? AKA Holberg Suite... A favorite.


----------



## Cheyenne

Furtwänglers Große Fuge with String Orchestra is pretty good - I once read a post here in the thread dealing with it saying that he did not like the piece until he heard that version, which originally brought me to it. There are two commercially released recordings as far as I know, and one apparently in a private collection, though it's pretty hard to find. Check it out on Youtube


----------



## PetrB

Carl Nielsen's Op. 1, originally a nonet, is another suite for strings.





a.o. ~ Janacek; Suite for Strings / Rautavaara; Suite for Strings

Early Elliott Carter ~ Elegy for String Orchestra





mentioned enough, but here is the Stravinsky Concerto in D:









Not mentioned yet in this thread:
Stravinsky ~ Apollo (imo, often serenely beautiful)













Takemitsu ~ The Dorian Horizon, for 17 strings





Lou Harrison ~ Suite for symphonic strings
The entire work...




Links of Individual movements...
Nocturne




Chorale





Irving Fine: 
His excellent Notturno, for strings and harp, both lovely and intelligent music....








Serious Song, Lament for string orchestra





John Adams ~ Shaker Loops


----------



## BaronAlstromer

I´m glad I am not the only one thinking of Mendelssohn.
And thank you for all the listening suggestions! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

The other thing is that the "best" stuff is Baroque - whole range of concerti grossi by various people all suitable for small amateur string orchestras with one or two good soloists.


----------



## mtmailey

Well string serenades are great like the ones by TCHAIKOVSKY,DVORAK, MOZART & ELGAR.


----------

